

$1 Early Bird Special – Intelishake Bottle, will you back this to reality? - newtonstein

Hey guys, feedback is appreciated, have a look at our campaign coming up here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.kickstarter.com&#x2F;projects&#x2F;1593175966&#x2F;1002071867?token=56fd5a61<p>Sign up to be emailed when live as you will only have minutes to get your hands on the bottle for $1 delivered to your door as there are only 100.
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;shop.newtonstein.com&#x2F;products&#x2F;1
======
runjake
What's the real angle here?

It seems like I should be your target demographic (fitness guy/obsessive
hydrator/3 vitamix smoothies a day drinker/iPhone user) but I just can't
muster any excitement for what I'm seeing.

Help me out here? Why is this better than a pocket and a $4 BPA-free shaker
(with stainless steel spring ball and much more capacity) off of Amazon?

~~~
newtonstein
Hey,

well its about preference and lifestyle, it is for a guy that likes sports,
outdoor activities or simply going to the gym. For example,you go to the gym,
and have pockets full of cards, cash, car or locker keys, mobile phone etc...
Then gusy that take shakes or amino acids have powders and pills to carry to
during their work out sessions.

Some people simply take fruits and an energy bar to keep them going.

Some people take their watches with them e.g. Apple Watch next year but you
would not want to wear it whilst sweating.

All these things would be lying around in pockets, a large bag with a separate
drinks bottle, as you can see the approach Intelishake takes is that it
enables you to merge all this into one product, you are able to store all
these things inside your drinks bottle and only have to carry around one
thing.

It would be hard to carry things around in your pocket if say you were playing
football at an Astro turf, but easier in an all in one bottle! Only one thing
to carry with you!

The bottle takes a mix and match approach, you can change colours, interchange
the compartments and make it larger or smaller, you can even carry two drinks
instead of using it as storage, say a smoothie and juice.

It certainly gives you more options, and yes you can buy basic bottles on
Amazon for about $10 delivered price, but then imagine if you could buy the
Intelishake for $10 delivered, you would probably pick Intelishake because you
can then use it at half the size or with added storage modules. We are driving
down the price within 6 months to $10 as it becomes possible when you sell
enough volumes of the product long term.

I hope that you feel it makes more sense, your feedback is much appreciated!

~~~
runjake
Sorry to play "Mr. Wonderful" but I still have a hard time with a lot of your
selling points and reasoning.

To address your points:

* Competition: The current hotness as far as shaker bottles is only $7 on Amazon [1]

* Watches: Most people don't wear watches anymore. I'm one of the rare people who do, but if I didn't want to wear it, I'd just leave it in my gym locker. Why carry it if I don't need it? Especially if it's an expensive watch.

* Phones: Likewise with my phone. If I'm not listening to music on it, I'm going to store it elsewhere secure. I'm not going to carry it in a sealed compartment in a bottle that I'm setting down a lot (and thus have to keep an eye on).

* Shakes/powders/amino acids: For a lot of these, you're working with 32 oz increments of capacity. Hence why most shaker bottles are 32 oz.

The configurability as far as fluid mix/match is really, really cool, though.
Being able to buy parts is attractive (eg. to put together 2 large fluid
compartments, one for water, one for electrolytes or something). And at a $10
price point, this becomes more attractive.

The device storage though, seems kinda gimmicky or ancillary.

Don't get me wrong. I'm not necessarily trying to tell you to drop this
product. I'm just hitting you with the questions that come to my mind, as a
potential consumer. If I didn't care, I wouldn't even have bothered to post
:-)

1\. [http://www.amazon.com/BlenderBottle-Classic-Shaker-
Bottle-28...](http://www.amazon.com/BlenderBottle-Classic-Shaker-
Bottle-28-ounce/dp/B001KADGMI/)

~~~
newtonstein
Hello,

we do appreciate your time no doubt, and it is great to have a challenging
view.

We condicted alot of research in the UK about how people use products and what
they do in terms of behaviour in the gym and outdoor sports, what we found is
yes not everyone uses the entire functionality, but they use atleast 2 or 3 of
the Intelishake's uses in varied ways, this product then makes it great for
these enthusiasts.

The competition at $7 is doing well because of the price, there is no doubt
about it, but our product with all its functions at say $10 will no doubt be a
preferred pick since it can have the same use as the $7 one or much more. If
you want just a plain bottle, then sure go ahead and save the money, but for
something more useful and relevant, we know that people would buy the
intelishake.

Watches and other accessories are just examples, people will use it in
different ways as per their needs.

We found that many people do have their phone with them whilst in the Gym or
playing football in the field, and hence storing it this ay makes it easy for
them to keep an eye on their stuff all in one place, in the bottle they need
regularly to drink from.

Yes 32oz is quite alot and you would have to use both compartments for that
much liquid, we had to stick to 500ml because otherwise the bottles become too
large and we dont want to put people off.

I think the key with this product is that it has many selling points and fits
various needs, some people will have use for it, others will not like with
everything, we would want to convince everyone to take one because of its
great price, that would be the key convincing reason fro any doubters, those
that love it will by without hesitation.

Thank you for your time runjake, it has been helpful.

------
creativeone
Hope you sell more than 100!

~~~
newtonstein
Yes I am sure we will based on the huge amount of interest I have seen from
everyone that has heard of it... Fingers crossed!

------
eminkel
Can I send you $25 now?

~~~
newtonstein
You will be the first to place an order if you do so :)

We would be grateful for your support by buying one for yourself. You can
place an order here:
[http://shop.newtonstein.com/products/1](http://shop.newtonstein.com/products/1)

We will ship it to you as soon as it is produced!

Many thanks again!

